# Seachem Dosing Chart - What do you think?



## Bombay (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd like to hear your opinions on Seachem's dosing strategy. Is it similar to your dosing strategy in terms of what you dose, how much, and how often?

One thing I noticed is that it calls for dosing iron every day.

Overall thoughts on this strategy?

seachem.com
"Although planted aquariums are often considered to be too difficult for the beginning hobbyist, we believe that planted aquaria are actually ideal for the beginner. With the right substrate the beginner can have a successful aquarium with a minimum of maintenance. As the beginner becomes more comfortable in the hobby they will feel inclined to experiment a bit and thus build on the solid foundation they have already established.
It won't always be necessary to dose your aquarium with each of the products in the Flourish line, but as an example, we have developed one possible dosing regimen using all of our plant products. This is by no means the only way to dose your aquarium; it is merely a suggestion. Your dosing regimen will depend greatly on a variety of factors, including lighting, initial water quality, how heavily stocked your aquarium is, substrate selection, and types of plants; so don't be surprised if getting the results you want takes a little experimentation."


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

It's one way to do it. There are many others. IMO, Flourish Trace is unnecessary, if you're using Flourish and Flourish iron. I would not add iron at the same time as I add PO4. Each tank is different depending on light levels, stocking levels, and how much you feed. Check out the sticky in the fert forum for EI dosing. If you're going this route the thing to remember is to have excess of all your plants need at all times. There are many ways to do this.


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

I follow it, the only thing i dont dose is nitrogen, phosphorus, excel and trace.....i dont need to....but i have no problem with algae or anything, the only thing that you will realize is that if you have more than one tank you will find your self spending too much money on it. Thats why im going to pmdd...hope it helps


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a huge amount of credit at my LFS from trading in Endlers. For a while I was using the credit to buy Seachem ferts for a heavily planted 15 high. I found Seachem's chart to be a perfect starting point.

A few things I changed very quickly - 30% weekly water change, and adjusted the excel dose to 3 ml./5 gallons. Adjust other dosages slowly, based on the condition of your plants. With larger water changes, you don't need Flourish Trace at all. Hold off on dosing any Iron for a week or two, as Flourish has enough Iron until your plants start to boom from the macros.

If you don't mind spending the money, Seachem's ferts are great.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I started out following the Seachem chart exactly. Now I would say I "loosley" follow it. I feel the dosing levels are about twice what is necessary. I have a 30 gal with very,very high lighting and the plants grow super fast and yet I still don't require the dosing levels they recommend. Basically their schedule is OK but most people could cut the recommended amounts in half and still have no problems.


----------

